# Where to situate his kennel



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am planning on getting an outdoor kennel for DDog. Just wondering where to locate it: is it good that he'll have a view of the road and drive way(UPS, people, cars passing by) with the risk of him barking at everything he'll see or a location without that view (forested view)?
Both locations are close to the house. I will use the kennel for a few hours a day, kinda like a large outdoor crate, to feed him and for times I have to leave him for about 10 hours (rare)and to give the old dog a break from his puppy antics. He will be inside in the evenings and nights. He is pretty independent and loves to be outside, also by himself. 
Any recommendations on this and also what are the best outdoor kennels?
Thanks!


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

I had to purchase one for my 17 yr old lab before she passed. She was having trouble controlling her potty functions at times and was having some trouble going when she was taken out for her walks. So I used the run to let her basically "walk herself" when she wouldn't go on her walk time. The recommendations I can help with is, first, make sure you have shade for the pup. I don't know about your location, but here in SC, the sun will really beat down in the summer. Second, if you are leaving the pup in the kennel while gone, make sure you have a good secure heavy duty lock on it. I'm kinda nervous about leaving a pup in a kennel in view of the road. People tend to steal too much for me. I would most likely tuck it in behind my house so folks wouldn't know the pup was there. Be sure to secure the bottom of the panels well, some pups are diggers when bored. I picked mine up at my local hardware store. It's just chain link fence panels, fastened at the corners with brackets and bolts. They are as a rule pretty good quality, just check the one you are getting for any defects at the store if possible. Make sure to leave him some toys while he is using the kennel, you don't want a bored pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's is what I am planning to do. Home Depot has a nice one 10 X 10 X 6. We will built a roof and a solid south and west wall. Rubber stall mats as floor and of course a shelter. The area is shaded by trees in the afternoon. Out of the road's sight as well and pad locked. It is only for a few hours while I am at home and for the once in a blue moon long day I will be gone.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I would try and keep it so the view is a bit restricted from street activity ...especially if you have neighbors. Chances are...even if the DDog can't see the action on the street or driveway, DDog will still hear or smell the action and most likely still bark a bit.

The city I live in has nuisance barking laws and if you have neighbors who are super picky, you'll probably be visited by the pet police.

The comment about scum who steal dogs has merit...no need to advertise the goods visually.

The outdoor kennel I built is as obscured from street view as much as possible.

Of course all the above works best for my situation strictly. I have no idea about your set up but giving the dog shade as mentioned previously is a sound idea.

SuperG


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just two thoughts: 1) if you use chain link please take the collar off or have a collar that can't get caught up in the links , and 2) when we had a kennel, we put about 4-5 " of pea gravel down. Worked great, stayed cool, didn't hold odors.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Juliem24 said:


> Just two thoughts: 1) if you use chain link please take the collar off or have a collar that can't get caught up in the links , and 2) when we had a kennel, we put about 4-5 " of pea gravel down. Worked great, stayed cool, didn't hold odors.


Planning on gravel underneath the rubber mats. We live rural with good neighbors and their animals. Will train him of course before leaving him. Collars are always off when they are crated or unsupervised.
Thanks for your and the others input.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wish i had some advice, but we never leave our dogs out when we are not home.


----------

